# Baking some little turkeys-November BFP thread



## Mdc

I know it is just a U.S. holiday, but for some reason the title just got stuck in my head. :fool:

I think it is about time for a slew of BFPs this month! Let me know when you are testing and I will add you. Good luck everyone and tons of :dust:

November 1: 
Baby dust

November 5:
Dimmu :bfp:

November (lucky number) 7:
Holliems

November 10:
Jjay :bfp:
TTC74 :bfp:

November 14:
Alihill -deleting the wicked witch!

November 19: 
MeganSO326 :witch:

November 20:
Awnmyown
Chloe1026 :witch:

November 23:
Alibiz
Lee37 
Praying4no2

November 25:
Ellie :witch:

November 26:
TLK

November 27:
Jenni4


----------



## Holliems

I'll start testing on the 7th of Nov!! :)


----------



## Mdc

Good luck! I love you countdown ticker. Too funny!


----------



## JJay

Thanks for starting Mdc. Fertility friend has me down for 10th so I'll go for that - knowing me I'll start testing way earlier though! :)


----------



## Mdc

Jjay, best of luck this month!


----------



## Baby_Dust

I'll be testing 1st November &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mdc

Babydust good luck!

Wouldn't you know it the month I host the thread I am being put on hold by the darn RE. :dohh: Since I did not O this month she is putting me on estrogen, doing a sono, and then she will start Provera to get the show on the road. So I will not even O until December. Argh! 

Anyhoo, I am a good cheerleader though, so come on November BFPs!


----------



## Star2011

Hey Mdc... Am rooting for a BFP from you this month. And of course all the other ladies testing this month. Btw i like the title of the thread.


----------



## Holliems

Mdc said:


> Babydust good luck!
> 
> Wouldn't you know it the month I host the thread I am being put on hold by the darn RE. :dohh: Since I did not O this month she is putting me on estrogen, doing a sono, and then she will start Provera to get the show on the road. So I will not even O until December. Argh!
> 
> Anyhoo, I am a good cheerleader though, so come on November BFPs!

I was reading that on another thread. That STINKS!!! Maybe youll get a BFP for Christmas! :winkwink:


----------



## AliBiz

Can I join you? Due to test on 23rd. AF showed her ugly face this morning, just as I was opening the box on pg test &#128546;....really down now. ..was 2 days late and had a mid cycle spotting which only happens me when pg so I was sure this was it.


----------



## JJay

Hi Alibiz, hope you get better luck this month x


----------



## Lee37

Hi Mdc, please add me for Nov 23.


----------



## dimmu

Hello, may I join? I think I ovulated yesterday so planning to test when AF is due Nov 5th!
Good luck everyone, hope there are plenty of BFPs in the making!


----------



## Mdc

Dimmu, Ali, and Lee you are all added. Best of luck to everyone!

Looks like some of you are in or getting close to the tww :happydance:


----------



## dimmu

Thanks for the add!
Very quiet in here, guess because it's still October!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Tested today 9dpo BFN. Meh! Will test again tomorrow


----------



## Mdc

Still really early babydust! Any symptoms?


----------



## dimmu

It's still too early babydust, give it a couple of days.
Is anyone having any symptoms yet? I'm 5/6 dpo but no symptoms to speak of. :(


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone, it's getting close to November!

Did you test again today Baby Dust?

I haven't temped this month as we've been on hols but I have used opks which were almost positive yesterday morning and blazing positive this lunch time so think I will ov tonight or tomorrow. 

Oh is away now so we've done all we can do this month. On to the 2 week wait. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## praying4no2

Hi Ladies. I'm 35. Not sure if that's considered over 35. I lurked on this board last month and though I'd join this time. This is my 5th cycle ttc. My first testing date will be Nov. 23.


----------



## AliBiz

I feel awful...I'm pretty sure last cycle was a CP....and as if that wasn't heartbreaking enough DH sister had announced she is 5 weeks pg and she wasn't even trying... I'm happy for her of course but jealous as...&#55357;&#56851;


----------



## elliecain

Hi there lovely! Could you add me please, due on 25th. :dust: to all!


----------



## Mdc

Praying, you are added and welcome!

Ali, sorry about the CP. I just heard last night my cousin is due 13 days after my LO was due. So hard to be happy for them sometimes. 

Ellie, glad you joined and I updated you too! Best of luck!


----------



## alihill1109

Hello girls! Hope I can join you - I am currently waiting to ovulate (on clomid, seem to ovulate around CD 18, on CD 14 right now. ) Should be testing around Nov 14th or so. 

FX for everyone this month! 

:thumbup:


----------



## dimmu

It's so hard whenever someone announces pregnancy. A girl at work just started her maternity leave and I felt so jealous! Of course I was happy for her as well as she's 37 and had been trying for three years (endometriosis) but at the back of your mind there's that little voice saying wish it was me.. I seriously thought I'd be pregnant by the time she starts her maternity leave but hasn't happened yet.. :(

7/8 dpo and no symptoms, nothing at all.


----------



## Mdc

Alihill, you have been added and GL!

Dimmu, still early and when I had my BFP I really had no symptoms so hang in there!

Babydust, any news?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! just lurking. I think my retrieval/transfer will be late enough in Nov for me to be on the Dec thread. :)
Good luck and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Holliems

Good luck wish2b!!


----------



## Mdc

Dimmu, how are you feeling? I think you are next :winkwink:


----------



## JJay

Hi Wish2bmom nice to see you on this thread :) keep us up-to date with how it's going x


----------



## dimmu

Mdc- I have no symptoms at all at 11/12dpo. Started getting PMS symptoms yesterday just in time for AF and was expecting them to be stronger today but they seem to be gone now. AF is due on Thursday or Friday the latest, not gonna test yet as just not feeling pregnant and don't want to see that BFN.:(


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! Can I join your group?! We are ttc #3... I'm 41 and DH is 43... This is my third temping cycle... Buckling down and determined to do this before I turn 42!! Haha! Can you put me down for Nov. 27? Thanks!! :)


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I'm 6 DPO today, and I got a little temp jump. Praying for it to keep on rising!


----------



## Mdc

Dimmu, I know what you mean about seeing negatives, but hang in there. No symptoms do not mean no BFP and I am speaking from experience. 

Jenni4, welcome and I have you down. 

Ttc, yeah temp jump. What should I add you testing date to be?


----------



## TTC74

Let's go with the 10th, but I'm sure I'll be testing before then. I'm such a POAS addict! :haha:


----------



## Mdc

Ttc you are all set.


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone. I keep checking for our first November BFP! :)

TTC74 I am right behind you on 5dpo today. No symptoms. 

We have decided if this cycle doesn't work then that's it for us so I'm feeling a bit emotional! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## praying4no2

I hope you get your miracle Jay.


----------



## dimmu

My lack of AF symptoms made me test even though I was determined to wait. And it's a faint BFP!!:happydance:
Cautiously optimistic now, just had a CP in July so not letting myself get overly excited yet. 

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/86a2e562-a173-4cf9-9cf4-94ed6a5d1ce4_zpsjtkufkvx.jpg


----------



## JJay

Yay Dimmu!!! That's not even that faint. Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you. 

What a lovely start to the November thread let's bring on some more bfps x


----------



## dimmu

Thanks!
Even DH wasn't that excited yet, we just have to see now how it goes over the next week or so, that chemical was so devastating.

I took soya isoflavones for the first time this cycle as my cycles are a bit irregular, not sure if that made a difference this time around.


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Dimmu! Fx for a sticky bean xx


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Dimmu!


----------



## dimmu

Thanks everyone! :)

I really hope this one is a sticky bean and that November turns out to be a lucky month for us "oldies" with many more BFPs to come!


----------



## praying4no2

Congrats Dimmu! Awesome!


----------



## Jenni4

Congrats Dimmu!! What a great way to start November!! :)


----------



## Mdc

Dimmu how EXCITING!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Holliems, you are next!

Our first BFP and I am so excited to get to update the front page. Cannot wait for the BFPs to keep rolling in.


----------



## Holliems

Mdc said:


> Dimmu how EXCITING!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Holliems, you are next!
> 
> Our first BFP and I am so excited to get to update the front page. Cannot wait for the BFPs to keep rolling in.

I got a BFN this morning. I'm guessing yesterday's test was an evap :/ I will probably test one more time this week. Congrats Dimmu!!


----------



## alihill1109

Congrats Dimmu! How exciting!!


----------



## JJay

Good luck Hollie!

I tested today (crazy lady!) and bfn. Would expect nothing less at 6dpo!


----------



## awnmyown

Mdc you make an awesome cheerleader! Thanks for keeping this thread up! 

Can you sign me up for November 20th?! Ugh, I hate the TWW. We don't even have Thanksgiving this month (October for us) and it's the first year in a half decade I'm not going south to Black Friday shop with the girls. Totally sucks. A BFP right around Black Friday would be the PERFECT consolation prize. Then next year I can go down and fill my car with baby gear ;)


----------



## Mdc

Awnmyown, you are added. The TWW always sucks, but yes that would be a great surprise! I figured the least I could do is be a good cheerleader this month. Hopefully it will bring the fairy dust karma to me next month.


----------



## JJay

7dpo bfn

Sore bbs and a stitch type pain today are my only symptoms so far. 

Ttc74 we are due AF the same day how are you getting on?


----------



## TTC74

I got a very faint line on a wondfo tonight, but I'm worried it's an Evap. The FRER was bfn.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies....Just popping in....cycle day 5 for me...I am actually kind of enjoying the peace of mind that comes before ovulation when I don't have to obsess over whether or not I am pregnant... Only a few more days and the BD and OPks begin...We are going to try BD every other day this month starting cycle day 7 I think - I'm an early ovulater......Everyday is just too much sometimes....but I swear the only reason DH wants to have another baby is so he can have sex regularly now! Haha...Roll on with the BFP's ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## JJay

TTC that's pretty exciting! Did it come up within the time limit? Can't wait to see your test today! X


----------



## dimmu

TTC what DPO are you? I definitely see something there, how exciting!

My AF should be here today, no sign yet but had some cramping this morning which freaked me out. Did an ic and superdrug test last night and the lines were stronger than on Tuesday, but not by much. I so hope this one is a sticky bean!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm 9 DPO today and got a bfn on both a wondfo and an FRER with fmu. So, I think last night's wondfo was a blasted evap. Oh well. My chart still looks good. So, I'm not out yet.


----------



## JJay

Boo TTC! That was a horrible Evap :( 

Bfn today at 8dpo on frer for me. Latest I've had a bfp on frer is 9dpo so I feel like tomorrow is my last chance!


----------



## Holliems

11 dpo bfn


----------



## Mdc

Ttc, ugh...ugly evaps! But you are right your temp is still awesome. 

Jjay and Holliems, still early so fingers crossed for some more BFPs!

As for me just waiting in the docs office for my saline sonogram. Trying to breath the stay calm...let's get this show on the road!!! :gun:


----------



## Holliems

Mdc said:


> Ttc, ugh...ugly evaps! But you are right your temp is still awesome.
> 
> Jjay and Holliems, still early so fingers crossed for some more BFPs!
> 
> As for me just waiting in the docs office for my saline sonogram. Trying to breath the stay calm...let's get this show on the road!!! :gun:

What is a saline sonogram? Whats it for?


----------



## Mdc

Saline sonogram was to check my uterus after my d&c, kind of like an HSG but with saline not dye. Not horrible (and I am a wimp), but not something I would like to do again anytime soon. Bad news they found a polyp where a baby would usually settle, so I need to have a hysteroscopy. Ugh! 

Good news I get it done next Thursday so not much of a delay and likely can still do I an IUI in Dec., and everything else looked great. Man I swear if it is not one thing it is another. Ok, baby karma be on my side...momma needs some good news :haha:


----------



## Holliems

Sounds painful!!


----------



## JJay

Mdc :( that's sounds tough. Hope it's quick and painless and you get your December IUI - could make for a lovely Christmas present X

9dpo bfn on IC this morning. No symptoms, I think I'm out.


----------



## dimmu

Don't give up hope yet JJay, I had no symptoms of any kind and still don't at 15/16 dpo and I had my bfp on Tuesday. My only symptom to date has been missing AF symptoms!


----------



## JJay

9dpo frer. 

Eeeek!

It's faint but definitely there x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## praying4no2

I see it J!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats J! I'm with you today! You can barely make out my FRER. So, here's a tweaked IC that is obvious.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dimmu

Told you JJay, no symptoms can be a good thing! I see it on your FRER, yay!

TTC I see yours too! :)


----------



## TTC74

Here's an untweaked cheapie midstream.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JJay

Yay ttc! Congratulations 

This is a super lucky thread! X


----------



## Mdc

Holy batman that is two more super sticky BFPs!!!!!

Jjay and TTC74 I am over the moon for you both. 

I will have to say about damn time we had a good luck thread. Yippee! 

Hollimes and Ali you both are next!!!


----------



## elliecain

Yay, so happy to be on this lucky thread!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## JJay

Tried an IC and a supermarket cheapie and I can see the slight shadow of a line on both. I'll test again with frer tomorrow to see if I can get a darker line. Fxd X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dimmu

Jjay that test I posted on page 4 or something was at 11 dpo and my line there was still pretty faint. Yours should definitely get stronger over the next few days. 

I still can't quite believe it. AF is officially late today but I keep checking my cervix every time I go to the loo, expecting to see some red.


----------



## TTC74

I know what you mean JJay. I'm so nervous that it's not real that I can't wait until tomorrow to see if the line darkens!


----------



## dimmu

Jjay, TTC any new test pictures yet?


----------



## TTC74

Untweaked FRER.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTC74

Tweaked FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dimmu

I see it!!! :)
How many dpo are you, have yoy got symptoms?


----------



## JJay

Today's tests. 

TTC yours is definitely darker today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## dimmu

Jjay I definitely see it on your FRER! I think it's too early for cb digi for you, I was gonna get one today, haven't tested with one yet.


----------



## TTC74

dimmu said:


> I see it!!! :)
> How many dpo are you, have yoy got symptoms?

No symptoms. I'm just worried about a CP because it's getting darker SO slowly.


----------



## JJay

Thank you! I definitely see progression from yesterday. This is them next to each other X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC74

Here's my progression from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dimmu

So pleased the line is getting stronger for both of you!!! :)


----------



## elliecain

So exciting! Really hoping I'll have a positive test picture to share in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## JJay

Nice to have it in writing:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dimmu

Brilliant!! :)


----------



## praying4no2

JJay said:


> Nice to have it in writing:)


Congrats Jay and TTC !!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, JJ and TTC!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :ninja:


----------



## TTC74

Digi! I also had my blood drawn this morning. So, I'll have a beta to report this afternoon!
 



Attached Files:







11-9-15 digi.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JJay

Yay TTC it's so nice to have confirmed with a digi! See you over in 1st tri. 

Good luck everyone I will be popping back to check how you're all getting on. Fingers crossed for loads more bfps X


----------



## dimmu

Yay TTC looks good!!


----------



## dimmu

Here's my digi from tonight :happydance:

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/c6b0cb73-6188-4c10-9b07-edfa825b563d_zps2a4qbfiu.jpg


----------



## Mdc

:wohoo: 

Yeah for darker BFP, dig is, and betas!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My hcg is just under 10 because it's so early. The Dr won't let me come back in until next Monday to give it time to build up. So, I'll be testing like crazy to see if there is progression. This is going to make me bonkers!


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what to make of my tests this morning. The FRER is about the same as yesterday but I turned a dollar store test positive for the very first time. Hopefully, I'll see some nice progress on my FRER tomorrow.


----------



## JJay

Hope your FRER is darker tomorrow TTC. I am also v scared after my MMC in the summer and am POASing at least a couple of times a day! 

If your hcg was less than ten two days ago, it doubles every 48hrs so will still be less than 20 today which would make for a faint line X


----------



## TTC74

I'm also trying to keep in mind that my sample was more diluted looking this morning for some reason - probably because I just cut the caffeine from my diet. So, that could definitely have an effect.


----------



## Mdc

Ttc, I agree. One day profession is likely not going to be much and if the urine is more dilute not surprising. Also I feel like test dry darker the second day. So just keep staying positive. You are pregnant today, and no reason to think otherwise.

Alihill, excited for you to test!

Afm, the doc moved up my surgery from Thursday to yesterday. Nothing like ripping off the bandaid! Overall it went smooth. No fibroid or polyp, but did find left over tissue from the D&C, so super glad I got that done. Number one complication from a D&C is infection from left over tissue. And best news...cleared for my IUI likely in December!!!


----------



## elliecain

Yay, Mdc, that is awesome news!!! xxx


----------



## alihill1109

Congrats to Dimmu, JJay, TTC!! Wohooo!! SO happy for you all. 
Mdc - glad to hear that your surgery went well and that you're getting ready (and cleared! ) for your Dec IUI. Exciting! Fx for you that this is your lucky cycle :) 

Afm - wish I were actually testing on the 14th as I had thought I would be, but I am only now ovulating (CD 26 !?) At least I think I am, I had a "nearly" positive cheapie wondfo OPK this morning (after days and days of nothing...) So we're giving it our best shot. My luteal phase is usually 10 days so I guess I'll be testing now later in November! I must have the laziest ovaries&#8230;this is my 3rd round of Clomid 50 mg too. I'll be on 100 mg Clomid next cycle if this one doesn't result in pg. 

FX for every one else !


----------



## JJay

Thanks Alihill, good luck!

Mdc, so pleased they moved you forward and picked up the old tissue- perfect conditions now for your IUI and a lovely Christmas BFP! Is there a thread yet? You should start another as you've been lucky with this one!

TTC look forward to seeing your darker test tomorrow- I always get better results in the afternoon. FMU is the worst for me and always gives me lighter lines.


----------



## TTC74

Funny you say that, JJay. I took a midday Walmart cheapie and it was very positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mdc

Ttc :wohoo: awesome lines!

Jjay, I may just have to start next month's thread since we are on such a roll!

Alihill, ugh for later ovulation but glad it will be here soon. Better late O than a BFN especially with this lucky thread.

Seems so interesting to me the second half of this thread is packed with excitement. It is like everyone is cycling together like school girls :rofl:


----------



## JJay

Yay lovely lines TTC!

Mdc, I love this thread- I keep popping back to see if there are more bfps x


----------



## praying4no2

Hi ladies. Just checking in. Nothing to report. Just waiting ....


----------



## JJay

Hi Praying, I see you're in the tww now. Good luck X


----------



## AliBiz

So looks like I'll have to change my test date cos not a sign of OV &#128544;


----------



## praying4no2

FF says I'm 5dpo today which means I ovulated later than I thought. Are they always right? I'm not happy about our timing. It was 6 and 3 days before, the day of and the day after.


----------



## Holliems

praying4no2 said:


> FF says I'm 5dpo today which means I ovulated later than I thought. Are they always right? I'm not happy about our timing. It was 6 and 3 days before, the day of and the day after.

Praying, I think youre timing is fine. Good luck!


----------



## JJay

Praying, I don't think ff is always right - were you temping and using opks? 

Even if it is right then day of and three days before is good timing. 

Good luck X


----------



## praying4no2

JJay said:


> Praying, I don't think ff is always right - were you temping and using opks?
> 
> Even if it is right then day of and three days before is good timing.
> 
> Good luck X

Yes. I was doing both.


----------



## Mdc

Alibiz, let me know if/when you want to change your date. Darn eggie...hurry up!

Praying, FF can definitely be off. Although even with that timing, there are still a lot of swimmers waiting for the egg, so good luck! 

Cannot wait to see more BFPs rolling in!


----------



## TTC74

485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MeganS0326

Not sure if any of you ladies remember me, I've been away for a few months. I stopped in to see how things were going and I see all these BFP's! I'm so happy for you, TTC74, Jjay and dimmu!!! I wish you all happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## JJay

Thanks Megan, are you joining our lucky thread? X

TTC yay fab levels!


----------



## TLK

Yay for all the BFP's!!! This looks a lucky thread - so can I join???

I have my HCG blood test on Nov 26 with results coming the 27. I just did my first (and only) IVF cycle so I will not be testing before then. 

Let's hope for more BFP's!!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

JJay said:


> Thanks Megan, are you joining our lucky thread? X
> 
> TTC yay fab levels!

You can add me if you want. I'm 12 dpo today and am tired of looking at BFN's so not going to test unless AF stays away for a few more days which is unlikely as I pretty much feel like she will be here any second.


----------



## alihill1109

Hello ladies!
Well I'm out this month - ovulated CD 27 but AF arrived today, only 5 dpo. Didn't have much hope for this round anyhow. On to the next month and an increase of Clomid (100 mg).
Fx for everyone else waiting to test!! Come on August babies!


----------



## praying4no2

So sorry Alihill. :(


----------



## Mdc

Tlk, of course you can join the more the merrier! I will add you for the 26th and hoping for the best for you! How many eggies did you transfer?

Hi Megan, I will add you...just because it is fun and we have been pretty lucky on this thread. Good luck!

Alihil, ugh sorry the witch got you. Was that a super short LP for you this time? With all the luck on this thread I will start a December thread sometime in the next couple of weeks, unless anyone else wants to.

Up next for some BFPs are Anwnmyown, Alibiz, Lee37, and Praying4no2. Any one feeling any symptoms? Not that I am encouraging symptom spotting :haha:


----------



## Chole1026

I'd like to join here! Should probably be testing around the 20th. But I'm sure I'll start sooner than that since I'm such an addict. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mdc

Chloe1026, you are added!


----------



## JJay

Sorry Alihill :( 

Good luck to everyone still left to test X


----------



## dimmu

Sorry Alihill. :( Is it normal for you to have such a short LP, or do you think you may have ovulated earlier than you did?


----------



## alihill1109

Thanks for all the kind comments ladies :) I usually have a 10 day LP (on the short side, but I have no other signs of low progesterone..)
But I ovulated so late this time that I really didn't think it was going to be my lucky cycle. My body is having a good old time with me this month, that's for sure.

How is everyone else feeling in their tww?? And those about to ovulate? Good luck to you all!


----------



## Chole1026

I woke up in the middle of the night and felt like I was hit by a bus! My hips and back ache terribly! I also saw a small tint of spotting but it's too early to spot for AF so I'm hoping it was implantation. Fingers crossed! How is everyone else?


----------



## MeganS0326

Well it was fun while it lasted. The witch showed her ugly face today. Onward to December. 

Alihill, sorry the witch got you too.

Chole, I have my FX that the spotting was indeed implantation!!


----------



## praying4no2

Mdc said:


> Tlk, of course you can join the more the merrier! I will add you for the 26th and hoping for the best for you! How many eggies did you transfer?
> 
> Hi Megan, I will add you...just because it is fun and we have been pretty lucky on this thread. Good luck!
> 
> Up next for some BFPs are Anwnmyown, Alibiz, Lee37, and Praying4no2. Any one feeling any symptoms? Not that I am encouraging symptom spotting :haha:

I haven't had any symptoms! It makes it easier to not stress about whether I'm pregnant. Last month I was very nauseous and was devastated to learn I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Mdc

Chloe, sounds promising. 

Megan, ugh the wicked witch! 

Praying, I hear you there. I like many others did not have any symptoms my BFP cycle so you never know.


----------



## Chole1026

Well the witch got me today. apparently it was not implantation bleeding a few days ago. Baby dust to all the ladies that still need to test!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Chole!


----------



## Mdc

Sorry Chloe!


----------



## praying4no2

So Sorry Chole.


----------



## Chole1026

My husband and I are just starting out on our journey TTC. I believe this was our 3rd cycle. I never realized how emotionally draining the tww and dissapointment is until you are actually attempting to have a child. Trying to keep my head up though like I know we all are. Baby dust to everyone and AFM looking forward to December. I'll be attempting to start temping this cycle. Only thing we have used are opks. So if anyone has any suggestions for conceiving or tracking my cycles I am all ears!


----------



## alihill1109

So sorry to hear of the witch's arrival, Chole and Megan :( 
Chole - I have found that charting has really helped me to figure out my cycles (which are very irregular&#8230;) Hopefully it's a big help to you too! 
So I thought I was out this month but it ended up just being spotting&#8230;I was sure AF would show but nothing happened in full force. I should be getting it today, so I guess I will test if she doesn't show after all. Still don't have much hope as I had very light spotting for the past 7 days and that doesn't seem like it could be implantation bleeding, if it's been going on for that long. I just want something to happen so I can move onto my next cycle and 100 mg of Clomid. 

Fx for everyone else!! Hoping Holiday wishes come true for everyone!


----------



## Mdc

Chloe, yes it is a crazy draining journey, and we all have been there. Good news this site is a savior to help with some of the TTC craziness. For me temping was the best thing for me to understand my cycles and is the only way to confirm O (outside of blood tests). 

Alihill, well then I am definitely removing the witch from the front page for you! Hoping that she was just teasing. :winkwink:


----------



## praying4no2

BFN this morning. Af hasn't come yet but it doesn't look good.


----------



## elliecain

I'm out for this month, she came a day early. 
Is there a December thread?


----------



## Mdc

Praying, I am still holding out for you bc the witch is the only one that makes it definite. 

Ellie, biggest :hugs: I don't think there is a Dec thread yet.


----------



## MeganS0326

I went ahead and made a December thread. I hope no one minds.


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...alling-all-december-testers.html#post36553199


----------



## praying4no2

AF started today. I'm moving on to December and a Christmas BFP! Good luck to everyone else testing this month. 

I tried preseed this month and was very hopeful. This month I'm going to try to RELAX more. DH downloaded Glow so now he can monitor the BD ,planning. I also have polyp removal Dec. 3.


----------



## AliBiz

My test day has gone and I still haven't ovulated. ..grrr. ..had anyone tried Chinese medicine?


----------



## alihill1109

Well, the witch was teasing mefinally arrived today. Kind of relieved something happened so I can move on to the next month. 

Sorry to you other ladies who also got paid a visit from AF. :growlmad:

So on to the next month we go. FX for all of us - every month is a new opportunity!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: praying, alibiz and alihill. Hoping to see you on the December thread!


----------



## praying4no2

I'll be there!


----------

